# Cost of tumour removal



## DeeDee321 (Jul 15, 2020)

*DeeDee*
We found a pet rat in our trash can last summer. We took her in and set up house/cage for her after nobody responded to our lost and found notices. She has now developed a tumor that is pretty big. We only have a couple of exotic pet vet clinics and neither will give me an estimate. The visit alone is $60. I might be able to scrape up as much as $200 but that would be pushing it. What I’m worried about is, will the $60 visit to just see her, be a waste of time if I find out I won’t be able to afford the surgery. If you’ve had this done, can you tell me how much it cost you? Maybe if I can get several responses, I could get some idea. Thank you!


----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey, 
you could work out a payment plan with the vet and pay it off month by month. If you still can't afford it, find a local rat rescue. Most of the time, the only other option, after getting it removed would be putting her down. But, finding someone who can afford to help her would be better than putting her down. Where are you located? I can help find rescues if you would like. I have never had to remove a tumor (and hopefully I never will), but paying it off monthly or getting a loan is often a better option than paying it all at once if money is tight. 
-I hope I have helped, Vividdonut12


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi there, I’m sorry about your rat! Those mammary tumors are not fun. Back in October, I got a tumor removed from one of my girls and it ended up being around $500. And that was after looking around at the prices of other vets... definitely pricey. 

You may be able to call the vet and ask if they could give you an estimate over the phone, as well as if they have a payment plan possible, Care Credit (I think that’s what it is called), or something similar if that is within your means. 

I know this situation isn’t easy but I hope something, one way or another, works out. Good luck.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

Do you have a picture
Is it a tumour or an abcess, has it been checked/aspirated?

Where is it?
I got an absess lanced and antibiotics for around £50


----------



## DeeDee321 (Jul 15, 2020)

a1phanine said:


> Do you have a picture
> Is it a tumour or an abcess, has it been checked/aspirated?
> 
> Where is it?
> I got an absess lanced and antibiotics for around £50


Not at home right now to get a pic but it’s about half the size of a golf ball, maybe a bit bigger. As it started growing it ended up this size and seems to have stopped getting any bigger. Is there any way to tell whether it’s a tumour or an abscess outside of a vet’s diagnosis?


----------



## CuriousWhiskers (Mar 20, 2020)

What has happened?


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

DeeDee321 said:


> Not at home right now to get a pic but it’s about half the size of a golf ball, maybe a bit bigger. As it started growing it ended up this size and seems to have stopped getting any bigger. Is there any way to tell whether it’s a tumour or an abscess outside of a vet’s diagnosis?


I've never dealt with a tumour, where abouts is it on the body?
Aseptic abscesses tend to be 'sealed off' from the body, you'll feel them like a ball in the skin, there shouldnt be any stalk on an abscess, they tend to breach and heal up well if you flush + clean them out with saline until its healed from the inside out (you dont want it to heal straight over as it'll swell up again). Does the lump move with the skin or feel attached to the body?

Still waiting on the picture

Hows it going? Been vet yet?

PS not sure why spammers I ban arent having their posts deleted


----------

